# Hotronix Gas Springs



## jamesnaisang (Jan 23, 2009)

My Hotronix 16x20 heat press recently was giving me issues once it came time to automatically release. Instead of smoothly opening, it would spring up making a loud slamming noise. Sometimes it would work, and then it would go back to opening quickly. Over time it would only open quickly. I called Stahl's and they sent me two new gas springs ($33.85 each) 

I installed them today, and so far the unit operates like new.

The old parts number on my springs was SPD-GSNI-6601-KJJ

The new part number is 1-2086.

Hope someone finds this helpful.


----------



## JWalker3773 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the post, my springs just died and I have to purchase 2 new ones, which apparently is going to be costly. 

Does anyone know if you can get similar springs cheaper somewhere else? Maybe an auto parts store or something? 

Just a thought, thanks for the post!

Jeff Walker
Unique Creations Embroidery and DTG
Unique Creations Embroidery & Printing


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2011)

Did anyone find a cheaper source for these? We need to replace our gas springs, too, and I hate to pay about $80 (shipped cost) for two of these when I know many gas springs are only about $15 each shipped.

I contacted SPD (the gas spring manufacturer) and the direct price is almost identical ($33.71 each plus shipping).


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep.....when ours died I took one of them to a O'Reillys auto parts store down the street, they have a display and I matched it up with the length and style of connections (ball joint vs stud) they we're around $13ea and work like a charm.

A word of caution just don't tell the counter person what they are for he will tell you they can't help you....if they insist just say it's for a project your building...lol!

Hope this helps.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, going to have to go to O'Reilly today.  Thanks!


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

MichaelColey said:


> Okay, going to have to go to O'Reilly today.  Thanks!


I did at one time find a place on-line that had them also, problem is they are rated by pounds of lifting force and the part number on the original Hotronix shocks the auto parts store can't cross over to a automotive part.

Hopefully it will fix your problem, if so just hold on to the package and you'll have a part number that you can reorder or search the internet for a even cheaper price.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2011)

IYFGraphics said:


> Yep.....when ours died I took one of them to a O'Reillys auto parts store down the street, they have a display and I matched it up with the length and style of connections (ball joint vs stud) they we're around $13ea and work like a charm.


No luck here. Everything my O'Reilly had was too long. They would have been able to order a "toolbox" one that was close to the right size, but it was more expensive than buying the right one through Hotronix. 

I'm much more confident that the gas springs are the problem, as well. When I took them off, one extends a good 1/2" to 1" longer than the other.

We've probably pressed several thousand transfers on it, so in the scheme of things another $80 in expenses is pretty insignificant.  I'll be ordering from Hotronix tomorrow, unless I hear of a better source in the meantime.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2011)

I called Hotronix and they gave me the specs for it. It 85 pounds of force and 10" extended.

Looking on SPD's web site (spdhardware.com), the closest I could find was GSNI-5000-80. It's only 80 pounds of force, but I figure that should be close enough.

I searched around on eBay and found some marine gas springs with comparable specs and picked up a pair for about $25 shipped.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I called Hotronix and they gave me the specs for it. It 85 pounds of force and 10" extended.
> 
> Looking on SPD's web site (spdhardware.com), the closest I could find was GSNI-5000-80. It's only 80 pounds of force, but I figure that should be close enough.
> 
> I searched around on eBay and found some marine gas springs with comparable specs and picked up a pair for about $25 shipped.


FWIW, it seems like the 80 pound spings are WAY stronger than they need to be. The top pops up rather vigorously.


----------



## Old Dog (Jun 13, 2010)

My springs/shocks died in the middle of a 100 piece order -front and back  I had to use a cardboard box to hold open between presses. Stahls replaced at no cost and now it works fine


----------



## KiloKustomz (Oct 26, 2011)

I have this guy that makes custom struts and had him make them for me since the original manufacturer discontinued them in 2008. 

The OEM MDL# *SPD-GSNI-6601-KJJ*
The specs are: 
6-1/2" compressed
10" extended
80 lbs force

Here is the best part. He sells them for $22 a set, Yes both + shipping. He will be creating a EBAY listing for them and accepts paypal, money orders or checks.

Contact info: *Mike @ (509) 961-5273*

40-49 pound pressure, 30-39 pound pressure items in strut-your-stuff-here store on eBay!

Hope you can benifit from him as I did and they work perfect on my STX20. I think it is the same for the STX16 also but double check as mine havent went out yet on those.


----------



## KiloKustomz (Oct 26, 2011)

Forgot to include his part number.

CS1000-80

NOTE: Make shure you tell him to send with the shorter 10mm ball connectors and you must remove the ball connectors for your press. They should pop right off like mine did and not it doe not pop open like it used to. These new struts are way better than the originals.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

KiloKustomz said:


> I have this guy that makes custom struts and had him make them for me since the original manufacturer discontinued them in 2008.
> 
> The OEM MDL# *SPD-GSNI-6601-KJJ*
> The specs are:
> ...


Do you know if those work for the STX16? Someone has that press and mentioned the hydraulic arms need replacing.

And since these gas shocks aren't 100% as the original, would that throw the pressure reading off? Or do the shocks have nothing to do with the pressure reading?


----------



## KiloKustomz (Oct 26, 2011)

The shocks have nothing to do with the reading. They are the same. I have both the STX16 & STX20. They only change for the hat press.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a relatively new (since September) hotronix auto open heat press. Reading this thread about springs needing to be replaced has made me wonder, when can one expect to be replacing the springs? Is there a time frame and/or number of pressings that seems to be an indicator? 

If this is something one can expect to be doing at some point in time, would it be prudent to have the replacement springs already in house to avoid an interruption to a big order?


----------



## davezub (Jan 2, 2012)

I know this is an old post but I just purchased two CS1000-80. You indicate that must remove the ball connectors for your press. Are you saying that you must take the old hotronix ball connectors off and place them on the new struts?

Thanks


----------



## KiloKustomz (Oct 26, 2011)

If the new struts came with ball connectors and the press closes down without any force then your ok. But if not then replace so you cet the proper movement in the press. I purchased these a while back and press is still working perfectly fine.


----------



## davezub (Jan 2, 2012)

Kilo,

Thanks for the help, worth a million!


----------



## CStarks (Apr 20, 2009)

Would you have the Oreilly part number for this?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Vertee (Jun 23, 2012)

KiloKustomz said:


> I have this guy that makes custom struts and had him make them for me since the original manufacturer discontinued them in 2008.
> 
> The OEM MDL# *SPD-GSNI-6601-KJJ*
> The specs are:
> ...


 
*Just ordered a set for my STX 20, from Mike, nice guy. Prices are a little more, $29 plus shipping. Shipping them out today. Thanks for the information.*


----------



## spirittees (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is the correct information for the pistons/struts for the Stahls Maxx Press
80 lb. force, 9.06 extended and 5.12 compressed. I had ordered the ones that the first
person suggested from Strut - Your - Stuff-Here but when I tried to put them on the 10" was to
long. I do have to say that Mike and his team did an awesome job in getting me these struts ASAP.

So if needed these are the guys to go to when you need to replace these.


----------



## coherent (Jun 2, 2014)

I know this thread is a bit dated... but they have same size Gas Springs (as SPD-GSNI-6601-KJJ) at McMaster Carr, $12.30 each. They have other sizes also, and finding a match for other makes models of presses should be pretty simple. Just take one off and measure it. For Stahl's 16x20 Auto Clam, 80lb force, M6 threaded ends, they measure the extended length a bit different but item # is 9416K12
These have the ends threaded without ends, so you need to keep your old ends and screw them on the new Gas Springs. Their prices are great and shipping is really fast. When I get a chance I'll see what brand/model/stock # is stamped on them in case someone is interested.


----------



## NEF4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just an update on the O'Reilly's part -- Part # SAC SG459022 - 18.99/each, my local one had to ship them in from a warehouse at $7 freight. They fixed my problem 100%.


----------



## signrat (Aug 8, 2017)

Just to update, 
I found an old stahls heat press with bad gas springs,
got a new pair for 55ish inc shipping via this place

Lucid Gas Springs - StrongArm Lift Support

on the top theres a link to enter numbers not on their list,
sent an email had a reply with a purchase link in 10 mins


----------



## Fmclark86 (Jul 10, 2017)

coherent said:


> I know this thread is a bit dated... but they have same size Gas Springs (as SPD-GSNI-6601-KJJ) at McMaster Carr, $12.30 each. They have other sizes also, and finding a match for other makes models of presses should be pretty simple. Just take one off and measure it. For Stahl's 16x20 Auto Clam, 80lb force, M6 threaded ends, they measure the extended length a bit different but item # is 9416K12
> These have the ends threaded without ends, so you need to keep your old ends and screw them on the new Gas Springs. Their prices are great and shipping is really fast. When I get a chance I'll see what brand/model/stock # is stamped on them in case someone is interested.


 Thanks for this info!!! My Hotronix 16x20 Auto Clam got where it wouldn't stay open. I ordered these and they came the next day! They were $27.38 for 2 plus $6.87 shipping ($34.25 total) Saved $50 by ordering these! Kept the ends off the old springs and screwed them on the new ones... works like a charm!!


----------

